# Can Any One Look At This For Me !



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

This movement is from a rather expensive clock its a tuning fork movement and I don't have the correct tooling to check it out and hopefully get it going again.......

is anyone here willing to have a look at it for me PM me

Thanks


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Paul (Silverhawk) is the man you need to contact :wink2:


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Paul (Silverhawk) is the man you need to contact :wink2:


Second that. The Brighton Hospital is the place.


----------



## toastie (Mar 4, 2010)

Philz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul (Silverhawk) is the man you need to contact :wink2:
> ...


+1 on that the guy is very nice and very helpfull use him with confidence


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

That looks like the Patek Phillippe version of the Beta 21, probably most commonly used in Omegas (cal.1300). Parts might be an issue if anything needs replacing but either Paul (SilverHawk) of Keith (KeithT) will be able to help I'm sure.

Good luck and can you post a pic of the of the front of watch please.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The Beta 21 wasnt a tuning fork though was it?

I agree thats what the picture is of but maybe Dusty hasnt seen it working...Its not a hummer.....Rather the first Swiss quartz movement....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not sure whether the OP is just getting his terminology a little mixed up. I think his movement bears a striking similarity to the Beta 21.

Beta 21 (from a JLC)










And here's what Patek Phillippe put it in, hence why I was curious to see a pic.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its deffo a Beta 21 Gary, the OP says its from a clock....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> The Beta 21 wasnt a tuning fork though was it?


No, but it makes a noise similar to a hummer....as does the Longines Cal. 6512 below


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > The Beta 21 wasnt a tuning fork though was it?
> ...


I think you guys are right.......the movement is from a patek clock and it acts just like a tuning fork ie two pawl jewels moving a wheel cut with a large amount of fine teeth...and yes it does HUM....well when it works it does !!!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

jasonm said:


> The Beta 21 wasnt a tuning fork though was it?


Not according to the Swiss patent office.


----------

